#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Preciso projeto rede optica

## MarcioPriebe

Boa tarde

Preciso de profissional para realização de projeto de rede óptica, contato: [email protected]

----------


## hugomatosk

Bom dia !
Minha empresa faz projetos de fibra optica e executamos a obra . 
Entte em contato conosco somos de sp e atendemos todo o Brasil

----------


## mantreco

Boa tarde fazemos Fusão e infraestrutura também

----------


## jacinto

bom dia trabalhamos com projetos de compartilhamento em rede de energia,
contato: [email protected]
44-99972 1961; 44 34238391

Jacinto

----------


## Zeroberto

Recomendo a IPv7: (51) 3300-7700 / [email protected]. Atendem todo o Brasil. São muito competentes e te darão uma ótima assessoria. Podes fazer uma verificação em seu site também: www.ipv7.com.br

----------

